# A happy space



## Magic Beans (Jan 6, 2021)

The title says it all ☺


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Very neat 😎


----------



## dwilliams (Mar 14, 2021)

Wow, that's satisfying. Thanks for sharing your setup!


----------



## Magic Beans (Jan 6, 2021)

Thanks for the comments ☺

It's actually a little lighter on machinery at the moment as the Super Jolly has gone to a new home. Now the decision is what to put in its place?! 🤔


----------



## sony205 (Mar 30, 2021)

Beautiful setup!! 😄


----------



## WestlandWessex (Jan 26, 2020)

That is a cool neat and tidy space for sure, certainly bought a smile to my face, but also made me a little ashamed of how untidy my setup is at the moment 🙃


----------



## Magic Beans (Jan 6, 2021)

WestlandWessex said:


> That is a cool neat and tidy space for sure, certainly bought a smile to my face, but also made me a little ashamed of how untidy my setup is at the moment 🙃


 As long as it brings you the pleasure you want it doesn't need to be tidy  I get pleasure from things being neat and tidy. Which isn't easy when your wife appears to be the opposite 😂


----------



## Priscilla (Mar 31, 2021)

Lovely set up!


----------



## Magic Beans (Jan 6, 2021)

Small update, with something joining us and something going to a new home:

The addition is a solution to keep those all important beans fresh. Up to now I'd simply left them in the resealable bags they came in but wanted something more effective. Enter the Airscape (Small - 300g). So far I'm impressed with both the finish and the functionality. There's a very satisfying expulsion of air when the internal seal is pushed in, with the opposite action being much the same. It's a very tactile experience. It's too soon to know how well it performs but I'm confident it with do what it does well.

The departure is pretty obvious, given the sizable void next to the Duetto. The Super Jolly has gone to a new home, where it will no doubt offer many hours of fettling for the new owner (Tinkstar). What the hell I'm going to put in its place remains unknown?! It will be single dose and espresso focused, with a few candidates being on the list. Suggestions gratefully welcomed


----------



## LMartin (Nov 28, 2020)

@Magic Beans ooof very nice, wouldn't look out of place in an interior design mag...

what's the poster to the right?


----------



## Magic Beans (Jan 6, 2021)

LMartin said:


> @Magic Beans ooof very nice, wouldn't look out of place in an interior design mag...
> 
> what's the poster to the right?


 It's a V60 recipe by Girls Who Grind Coffee and illustrated by Veronica Dearly.

My wife bought it for me a while back but never found its home anywhere. When we moved to our new home late last year it seemed to fit this space well, so I popped it in a frame and mounted it. It's actually a solid recipe too 

Although, for filter I'm normally an Aeropress kind of guy. My travel one (I have two, as you do 😂) has been all over the world with me. Not been far recently though, like all of us 😭


----------



## Magic Beans (Jan 6, 2021)

Here's a closer look


----------



## jzk (Feb 1, 2021)

Love the artwork


----------



## BruceB (Apr 1, 2021)

Very nice setup, I'm really liking the smaller sized airscapes too. My friends bought me some for a BD present but they are the larger ones. Still really useful and appreciated though.


----------



## Magic Beans (Jan 6, 2021)

BruceB said:


> Very nice setup, I'm really liking the smaller sized airscapes too. My friends bought me some for a BD present but they are the larger ones. Still really useful and appreciated though.


 They're clean, simple, well made, and from what I've observed so far they're effective too 

The grinder gap is starting to scream at me to put something in its place 😆


----------

